# Bed Recommendations



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee has destroyed 2 beds in less than 2 weeks -- the first lasted only 2 days! He wants to constantly hump and bite his bed. I don't have a problem with the behavior, it's the result that I'm not thrilled with.

When I forst brought him home at 10-1/2 weeks, I gave him a beautiful bed that lasted 1 day. He managed to open the zipper and take bites out of the foam inside. That bed went back to Costco. Next, I found a donut bed at Home Goods. That bed has lasted over 7 months, but is beginning to look a bit worn. I accidnetally left that bed at my fiancee's house (in another state) and replaced it with another bed from Home Goods. The original bed (made by "Rosie") was no longer there so I bought a different one which lasted 2 days. Next, I purchased another bed at Home Goods and after a week it had holes in it. Now, 10 days after purchase the holes are larger and Maccabee pulls the innards out. Last night, I purchased a bed made of fabric more similar to the one that has lasted, but I am not too optimistic. 

I'm hoping that Maccabee settles down a bit (and treats his girlfriend/bed better) now that he's been neutered. 13 days down, and he's still a horny little dog!

Can anyone recommend a dog bed that stands up to rough sex (humping, biting, dragging around, etc.)?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Maccabee has destroyed 2 beds in less than 2 weeks -- the first lasted only 2 days! He wants to constantly hump and bite his bed. I don't have a problem with the behavior, it's the result that I'm not thrilled with.
> 
> When I forst brought him home at 10-1/2 weeks, I gave him a beautiful bed that lasted 1 day. He managed to open the zipper and take bites out of the foam inside. That bed went back to Costco. Next, I found a donut bed at Home Goods. That bed has lasted over 7 months, but is beginning to look a bit worn. I accidnetally left that bed at my fiancee's house (in another state) and replaced it with another bed from Home Goods. The original bed (made by "Rosie") was no longer there so I bought a different one which lasted 2 days. Next, I purchased another bed at Home Goods and after a week it had holes in it. Now, 10 days after purchase the holes are larger and Maccabee pulls the innards out. Last night, I purchased a bed made of fabric more similar to the one that has lasted, but I am not too optimistic.
> 
> ...


Nope! Another "Starborn puppy trait", it seems!:biggrin1: I had to take ALL beds with a raised edge away from Kodi until he was about 2 years old. Until then, we used either old towels, or FLAT padded crate pads. (even those, we couldn't use for a while) The "donut" beds that hold up best, by far, are the ones Pam makes. (or made... I'm not sure if she's still making them) They are really sturdy, and can be thrown right in the washer and dryer. Kodi's have been patched a few times, but they are still in great shape otherwise!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> Nope! Another "Starborn puppy trait", it seems!:biggrin1: I had to take ALL beds with a raised edge away from Kodi until he was about 2 years old. Until then, we used either old towels, or FLAT padded crate pads. (even those, we couldn't use for a while) The "donut" beds that hold up best, by far, are the ones Pam makes. (or made... I'm not sure if she's still making them) They are really sturdy, and can be thrown right in the washer and dryer. Kodi's have been patched a few times, but they are still in great shape otherwise!


I'll have to check with Pam and see if she still has any donut beds. The crate pads she makes are definitely the best ones I've found. If the bed I bought last night does not hold up, I may just put one of the crate pads in his expen.

ETA: I won't try using towels in lieu of a bed. Maccabee loves to pee on towels. He can go weeks without an accident. but if he spots a towel on the floor, he's there in a nanosecond.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy has a nice big fleece blanket that I fold into thirds to make it thicker and she will sleep on that in the kitchen when I'm in there. She really isn't fussy as to where she take her naps during the day.Likes to sleep on the funiture, or sometimes just on the bare floor. At night she sleeps with me in the bed. She has never had an actual dog bed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> I'll have to check with Pam and see if she still has any donut beds. The crate pads she makes are definitely the best ones I've found. If the bed I bought last night does not hold up, I may just put one of the crate pads in his expen.
> 
> ETA: I won't try using towels in lieu of a bed. Maccabee loves to pee on towels. He can go weeks without an accident. but if he spots a towel on the floor, he's there in a nanosecond.


Yeah, THAT'S not so good! FORTUNATELY Kodi DIDN'T have THAT little "trick"!:biggrin1:


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a Primo pad in the bottom of Halle's crate, and she has a Kuranda bed in there. When we travel, I have crate pads for her also, and she has a foam bed that goes in one of the smaller crates. Plus a ton of soft toys that she carries and throws around.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> Whimsy has a nice big fleece blanket that I fold into thirds to make it thicker and she will sleep on that in the kitchen when I'm in there. She really isn't fussy as to where she take her naps during the day.Likes to sleep on the funiture, or sometimes just on the bare floor. At night she sleeps with me in the bed. She has never had an actual dog bed.


I've noticed that if the house is cool, Kodi sleeps in his crate, with a nice fluffy pad under him. If it's warm, he'd rather sleep stretched out on the cooler hardwood. He's never had any interest in regular "dog beds"... much prefers snuggling in his crates. (we take the doors off the ones in the house)

I use the donut shaped dog beds for him to curl up in when riding in the car. (harnessed in, of course)


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The source Pam had for the fabric that she made the beds from moved to China. It was a fabric company about a half hour from here that wove fabric that bedspreads and curtains were made from for hotels. They used to have an outlet that sold remnants, but no more. If she had to buy upholstery fabric like this at retail, the beds would have to be a couple of hundred dollars.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a number of different dog beds. My guys have never destroyed any of them. My dogs sitters larger dog tore one of my berber snuggle ball beds. I was going to throw it out, but decided to sew it up. It has a berber cover so I sewed it and then put it back on. You can't even see where it was ripped. This might be a good option for you. I have much prettier beds, but these snuggle balls just happen to be my guys favorite!

http://www.mileskimball.com/MilesKi...aign=MK+Home&gclid=COW0oqO3i7ICFYio4AodiQEAQw


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I've never purchased a bed for my dog and he does just fine. Sleeps in his crate with pad and folded rug over it during the day and sleeps with us at night.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

HannahBearsMom said:


> I'll have to check with Pam and see if she still has any donut beds. The crate pads she makes are definitely the best ones I've found. If the bed I bought last night does not hold up, I may just put one of the crate pads in his expen.
> 
> ETA: I won't try using towels in lieu of a bed. Maccabee loves to pee on towels. He can go weeks without an accident. but if he spots a towel on the floor, he's there in a nanosecond.


Charley didn't get his first bed until 2 weeks ago for the very same reason. He used to pee on the towels but hadn't in months so I caved. Actually the local dog store had a 28% sale on one item. For five months I used a sham cover over cheap fleece blankies and that worked. 
But now he's got a bowsers donut bed. The day I brought it home he was beyond excitement. He actually gave me a look that said " Is this REALLY for me? Is it all mine. I just can't believe it!!" I warned him that it would be his first and last bed if he destroyed it. So far so good. Bowsers makes a pretty sturdy bed. Expensive. Really comfy. The inside cushion which is washable (like the rest of the bed) I cover with a pillow sham so that he doesn't need washing as often. It's made of a really durable cotton and Charley just loves it.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

With my big dog I had to give up on the bed idea for the first year of her life. Instead I just used blankets folded up; easy to wash and still soft enough to sleep on. She would always try and get the stuffing out of a bed! ONce she matured she got a proper bed and hasn't destroyed it at all.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

*I spoke too early*

turns out charley rampaged through his bed today, unzipped the zipper @#!! and broke it. If I hadn't gotten home he would have torn out the stuffing. I'm going back to towels and blankies covered in a sham. Poor little guy. He's probably wondering where his cushy bed went.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't believe how destructive some Hav's can be. My brothers Hav is always chewing on everything! He would chew on my brother sofa legs. My guys still have almost every stuffed animal from when they were wee pups. I don't think I could have handled them destroying their beds! The worst thing Scud did was chew my ex husbands blue tooth ear piece!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

The only thing of his that Brody has ever damaged was a bed sort of thing...it was like a little armchair. It had a zipper and he'd chew on the zipper. Then the zipper broke and exposed the stuffing. I took it away from him at that point...I felt bad because he really loved it. So, no zippers on anything for him! Other than that, he's still got every toy he's ever had and they are all damage free.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Charleysmom said:


> turns out charley rampaged through his bed today, unzipped the zipper @#!! and broke it. If I hadn't gotten home he would have torn out the stuffing. I'm going back to towels and blankies covered in a sham. Poor little guy. He's probably wondering where his cushy bed went.


Ha! Sounds just like Kodi at that age!!!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I can't believe how destructive some Hav's can be. My brothers Hav is always chewing on everything! He would chew on my brother sofa legs. My guys still have almost every stuffed animal from when they were wee pups. I don't think I could have handled them destroying their beds! The worst thing Scud did was chew my ex husbands blue tooth ear piece!


Well, Kodi is good about keeping his destruction to his own things. He did eat some beds when he was a puppy, but he NEVER touched our furniture! And toys? Well, he might de-squeak or unstuff them, but it doesn't seem to matter... He still loves them!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

When I was married, my ex husband large dog would work a hole in their plush toys. They never had so much fun pulling out the stuffing!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> Well, Kodi is good about keeping his destruction to his own things. He did eat some beds when he was a puppy, but he NEVER touched our furniture! And toys? Well, he might de-squeak or unstuff them, but it doesn't seem to matter... He still loves them!


Charley too has never destroyed anything of mine but he has no access to my things. I try to keep a careful watch and now my whole house is 10 feet off the floor. He has gone through 5 harnesses though :frusty: Sometimes I forgte to take it off and lo and behold he chews it. Really expensive 
so how long till they outgrow this??? 1 year and 4 months to go an d waiting. Kidding aside I love this puppy time but also look forward to Charley has a grown man.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Charleysmom said:


> Charley too has never destroyed anything of mine but he has no access to my things. I try to keep a careful watch and now my whole house is 10 feet off the floor. He has gone through 5 harnesses though :frusty: Sometimes I forgte to take it off and lo and behold he chews it. Really expensive
> so how long till they outgrow this??? 1 year and 4 months to go an d waiting. Kidding aside I love this puppy time but also look forward to Charley has a grown man.


Kodi was past 2 before he left beds alone. He STILL dismembers some toys, though he has others that he's had for months and he hasn't destroyed. Not sure why some and not others.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I made a new bed for Maccabee. He seems to like it and is sleeping on it right now. Let's see how long it lasts . . . .


__
http://instagr.am/p/PGM0AWI2iJ%2F/


----------

